# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) دعوة :  توقف تحميل فلاشات نوكيا من  Navifirm

## GSM-AYA

السلام عليكم  
بعد توقف تحميل فلاشات نوكيا من  Navifirm *هدا مجرد اندارمن  نوكيا بوقف جميع سيرفرات تحميل الفلاشات الخاصة بها* 
   والان اضع بين ايدكم موقع لتحميل فلاشات نوكيا   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  لدى على  جميع الأعضاء تحميل أكبر قدر من الفلاشات

----------


## nrabeeje

شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## gsm5

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## اجنحه كاندام

مشكككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررر :Smile:

----------


## benachar brahi

بارك الله بك

----------


## benachar brahi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله بك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ،،  
مشكور أخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع  
المزيد من التألق  تحياتي

----------


## muaiad

بارك الله فيك الف شكر

----------


## bibi44

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## mahir36911

thanxxxxxxxxx

----------


## samihssain

بارك الله فيك الف شكر

----------


## ALLOHICHAM

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ror19

الف شكر لك

----------


## alaa_day

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ayman_ya

الله يعينك

----------


## adil22

شكرا على تنبيهكم

----------


## ايهابو

بارك الله فيك الف شكرياملك

----------


## الدوليه

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وفى انتظار عودة البرنامج للتشغيل

----------


## lord_gh

مشكوووووووور يا غالي

----------


## magic75

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ighdriss

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## king of royal

شرا يا باشا وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## albasha1982

شكرا على تنبيهكم

----------

